# Nuthouse Monstrosities.



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

10 Wilmington Pl.... aka the* Nuthouse*. Right next to Hospice of Dayton. My daughter's 6'6 Ugly Stik got hit hard... enough to break a 20lb line on her 733. Tell me about the beasts that lurk below... I've always heard stories but have been skunked there too many times to give it a chance.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Itll be interesting to see how this plays out.
Weve got a pond, its address, it happens to be at a senior citizens facility next door to a hospice care facility and a tail of a monstrosity which can break 20 lb line.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Itll be interesting to see how this plays out.
> Weve got a pond, its address, it happens to be at a senior citizens facility next door to a hospice care facility and a tail of a monstrosity which can break 20 lb line.


Well, if you guys are going to burn a spot, at least do it right...











Hospice of Dayton Inc
324 Wilmington Ave
Dayton, OH 45420
(937) 256-4490
hospiceofdayton.org

For directions: 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Hospice+of+Dayton+Inc/@39.735114,-84.160509,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc90d81fa57bed61

-I asked around and my friend told me that "da bigger pond used to be a paylake in the 80's an sold the property to Hospice. They used to have a big fishin' contest on the weekends with 100 pounder shovelheads. I also heard there's no limit on what you catch, so bring a bucket ya'll! It's also surrounded by a lot of trees so you probably don't need no fishin' license neither."


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I heard there was catfish big as volkswagons in there


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Itll be interesting to see how this plays out.
> Weve got a pond, its address, it happens to be at a senior citizens facility next door to a hospice care facility and a tail of a monstrosity which can break 20 lb line.


I heard it was loaded with Gators


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sasquatch hunts his flathead bait there...AKA 3 lb carp...

Salmonid


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I heard there was catfish big as volkswagons in there



True story , my buddy's uncle is an underwater welder and has done some work at fraze pond in Kettering and has seen catfish the size of volkswagons down there. It's crazy


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmmm? Volkswagons?

Be very careful if you fish those lakes there on Wilmington.You probably aren't aware, but that place has the Ghost of an old Black Lady who was in the asylum and she practiced VooDoo.If you go you will feel what I mean.Scarred the Hell out of me.I'll never go back.Fair Warning!!



Roscoe


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Growing up in Centerville in the '70s and '80s, that retirement home was a creepy abandoned wreck, and it was a big deal for suburban kids to go down there and poke around the grounds on weekend nights (there and the "Albino Village" off of 741). Of course, they had security, so we usually ended getting chased off the property by guys on John Deeres. 

I've never caught a fish in there in maybe five hours of trying for bass.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Orville I went to school with one of the Betty lane Albinos, LOL seriously...I lived right back behind them on the Mad River Rd side.... loved hearing the stories

Salmonid


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

It would be nice to have one of those "get directions" links attached...

I heard that this picture was taken there a while back. And that they lost several even larger fish


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Orville I went to school with one of the Betty lane Albinos, LOL seriously...I lived right back behind them on the Mad River Rd side.... loved hearing the stories
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonid



I always thought Albino Village was a great band name. I also thought there were no real albinos associated with Betty Lane. Assumed it was a myth.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> It would be nice to have one of those "get directions" links attached...
> 
> I heard that this picture was taken there a while back. And that they lost several even larger fish


They imported those from Eastwood. Ask cat mangler.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Halle Beeeerry, Halle Ber-raaay!

That chain around my neck makes my biceps look big. If you notice the distance between HOUSE and my girl, Halle. That is because HOUSE is scared of any woman under the age of 55.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Every catfish I catch from the river I stock them there. Before long they are going to have to expand that pond. I've put so many catfish in there it's unreal. I've also bought numerous red tail catfish, and a few goonch catfish off of Jeremy Wade to put in there. 
All for your enjoyment!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I live 10 minutes from that pond..used to ride my bike there every day in the summer to fish it...caught cats and carp...every catfish in that pond was basically hijacked from the river by "fisherman" and "stocked" in that place...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

So much for my 15" average gill hole guys, thanks guys. Now how am i going to catch that FO flathead in that little hills and dales pond by the golf? I might as well quit fishing now, nothing to live for!¿?! ;-)

On a serious note, if you have a few hours to waste, i guess that little puddle is ok if you dont mind the extremely probable chance of a skunk! (bass that is) i caught a 5" cnannel on a night crawler when i was like 12, and id imagine carp our present since they're just about everywhere thanks to good old human intervention. I think anyone trolling to scavenge a trophy hole is due for a reality check when they find out this pond is primarily fed by storm drains in the above parking lots. If you are genuinely thinking about fishing here, i suggest bringing some wax worms and the little kiddo fisherperson in your life and tearin up the bazillion and a half 3-4" gills present. Just dont eat em, lol!

And BTW, it is private property, but public fishing is allowed with the adherence to rules posted at pond. Dont worry about your fishing licence as not needed, just worry about the pretty rainbow (im assuming oil from lot) floating on top after a good rain


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Went there today


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I talked to a grounds person yesterday and he was telling me about all the "horrors" of the pond. Apparently there's a car still in there from a police chase, locals use brake cleaner on their lures and bait...(hence all the oil pools) There was 30lb flathead left for dead by the bench I was fishing at a few weeks ago... some kid beat a duck to death to get his pole back...he was also telling me about all the perfectly filleted catfish carcasses he finds... hard to fathom people actually eat from there.


----------



## Catchin' em (May 30, 2014)

I grew up across the street from there and I've put many a flats and channels in it. About 10 years ago my brother released a 30lb shovel too. I've also caught a few very large snapping turtles and released em there too. It's heavily fished by "pay lake" types since there's no license required. There are some beasts in them waters though.


----------

